# Habenaria medusa



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is the fabulous _Habenaria medusa_ (AKA _H. myriotricha_). Surprisingly easy in culture and from early reports easy to flask as well. You'll be seeing many more of these hitting the markets in coming years. These pics were taken in the morning sun.


----------



## Jorch (Sep 17, 2009)

nice!!! I LOVE the weirdness of the flowers!

I hope mine will bloom.. it has a bud-like growth that has been pretty much dormant for the past weeks  any ideas of how to make it bloom?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2009)

Tom, my heart just skipped a beat! This is one I've been lusting for since I first saw it's picture. I have feelers out, but so far, no source.

Gorgeous photos, as well.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 17, 2009)

cool!


----------



## Bobc (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice. great photos.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 17, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Tom, my heart just skipped a beat! This is one I've been lusting for since I first saw it's picture. I have feelers out, but so far, no source.
> 
> Gorgeous photos, as well.



who's you're daddy?!!

Michel Orchid Nursery 250 E. Greencastle Road Mooresville, IN 46158
http://michelorchid.com/habenariamedusae.aspx


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> who's you're daddy?!!
> 
> Michel Orchid Nursery 250 E. Greencastle Road Mooresville, IN 46158
> http://michelorchid.com/habenariamedusae.aspx



My goodness, Charles -- you are such a resource for me! I've ordered some Phal species from a contact you gave me, and now you are reminding me about Erich Michel -- I hadn't thought of him, but he did tell me that he was the one who did most of the flasking for Hoosiers. Anyway, I've now sent him an email and we'll see what he says about price.

Thank you!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 17, 2009)

you're welcome! maybe you'll have to order two!  they look interesting 

charles
(enabler extraordinaire)


----------



## Barbara (Sep 17, 2009)

I love this one's strangeness. I just added one to the collection and it's stretching that spike out, but still hasn't opened the flowers yet. I'll just have to enjoy yours 'til then.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 17, 2009)

Excellent work, Tom! Easier than H. radiata?


----------



## Heather (Sep 17, 2009)

That is awesome! 
There was one awarded at the last Sac. Society meeting in September. First time I'd seen it in person. Neat-O!


----------



## Candace (Sep 17, 2009)

Gorgeous.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments folks. I grow this one just like any of the other tropical Habenaria sp. from SE Asia - in a nice humus mixed with sand. They want perpetual moisture, but must remain well drained. Smaller pots seem better than larger as well, so undersize the pot you use. During growth they need consistent warmth, at least above 25 C on average. If they stay too cool they can stall - maybe that's what happened to yours Jorch. Once they die down for the winter hold back virtually all watering until the next spring (April-May). Once they start growth keep them moist. Really, they are the prefect companion to Paphs, so they should be a breeze for you all!

Zach, Habenaria radiata (yes, the damn taxonomists are up to it again, this species is "back in" Habenaria rather than Pecteilis) is a true temperate bog species, very unlike this one. I do feel that H. radiata is a bit touchy, but not too bad once you figure out its needs.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the culture tips, Tom.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 18, 2009)

Fabulous!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2009)

I just read this thread. Funny, I emailed Erich M. about H. carnea today!  Weird!! Does this one have nice foliage also?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 19, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I just read this thread. Funny, I emailed Erich M. about H. carnea today!  Weird!! Does this one have nice foliage also?



Eric, _H. carnea_ has the nicest foliage of the "easy to get" species. Other good ones are the _H. rhodocheila_ forms, including _H. xanthocheila_ (maybe not a good species, but quite beautiful and distinct). Unfortunately, _H. medusa_ has just plain old green leaves, but they have a nice waxy texture.


----------



## Bolero (Sep 19, 2009)

Wonderful flowering! Great photography.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 20, 2009)

Extreme Pics!!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 24, 2009)

Here is the plant in full flower. As you can see, the plant ain't that spectacular, but the flowers more than make up for that!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 24, 2009)

Interesting!!!! this 'common' foliage for those beautiful blooms! ! Jean


----------



## callosum (Sep 24, 2009)

the beauty from under ground:rollhappy:


----------

